# Chemodenervation 64615 used with EMG 95874



## 06Coder (Feb 19, 2013)

Does anyone bill these two codes and are you getting paid?  My provider insists these services should be billed together.  
New Code 2013 64615 (Chemodenervation . . . . . eg, for chronic migraine) with add on code EMG 95874. CPT Manual states for 95874 use in conjunction with 64612-64614. I found a powerpoint from AMA Symposium (11/2012) stating 64615 was editorially revised to include image guidance.  That seems to support the CPT Manual guidance listed with 95874. 
What makes this new code different from the 64612-64614 allowing EMG 95874?


----------



## dwaldman (Feb 20, 2013)

From AMA 2013 CPT Manual,

(Use 95873, 95874 in conjunction with 64612-64614)

http://www.ama-assn.org/ama/pub/phy...g-billing-insurance/cpt/about-cpt/errata.page

I didn't see in the corrections that they published of the 2013 CPT manual that they recognized the instructional note was not updated to 64612-64615).

There might be a way from the above link to bring this to their attention. But the carrier is going to have their software looking for a primary code since 95874 which might cause it to deny if billed with  64615.


----------

